

Pageflakes Acquired By Live Universe - ciscoriordan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/13/pageflakes-acquired-by-live-universe/

======
stormgrass
Pageflakes has always been a lot flakier(ha) than, say, Netvibes. Good for
them they still managed to have it sold.

------
redorb
with no monetary numbers announced, I'm thinking it was a neutral exit with
few millionaires produced. Good luck with future endeavors to both PF and LU

